# Medicion de resistencia con multimetro analogo.



## fer_jazz (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola a todos compañeros de foros de electronica, me surgue una duda respecto a la medicion de Ohms con mi multimetro analogico, como muchos sabran el multimetro viene marcado de la siguiente manera X1, X10, X100, X1K, X10K y X100K, Ahora cuales son los limites de cada "X", Un ejemplo seria si quiero medir una resistencia de 1K ¿Tendria que ponerla en la escala X1K? 
Espero haberme explicado ya que me confundo bastante.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2010)

vos proba........solito te daras cuenta.
proba nomas .
ponelo en X 1K y metele una rsistencia de 470 K y mira que le pasa a la aguja.
ponele una de 2,7 ohms y mira que le pasa.

deduci vos por que esta , dale , no me burlo, hacelo , si probas y no te das cuenta pregunta de nuevo que te decimos.

pero pensalo un poco 
es lo mismo que una balanza con varias escalas , o cualquier otra cosa .

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2010)

fer_jazz dijo:


> Hola a todos compañeros de foros de electronica, me surgue una duda respecto a la medicion de Ohms con mi multimetro analogico, como muchos sabran el multimetro viene marcado de la siguiente manera X1, X10, X100, X1K, X10K y X100K, Ahora cuales son los limites de cada "X", Un ejemplo seria si quiero medir una resistencia de 1K ¿Tendria que ponerla en la escala X1K?
> Espero haberme explicado ya que me confundo bastante.


 

No, porque el 1 ni lo vas a ver , y ahí un pequeño error es muy grande , si lees 2 es el DOBLE , buscate una escala que lea mas o menos a la mitad del recorrido de la aguja , supongo X10 que lo leerás como 100 (100 X10 = 1000)

100 o 101 es solo un 1 % . . .  1000 o 1010 ohms

Saludos !


----------



## gato1994 (Jul 22, 2010)

no te compliques
por ejemplo
si tienes la escala x1k quiere decir que lo máximo que lee sera 1k ohmios 
si vas a medir una de 47k utiliza la escala de x100k
y así sucesiva mente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2010)

gato1994 dijo:


> no te compliques
> por ejemplo
> si tienes la escala x1k quiere decir *que lo máximo que lee sera 1k ohmios*
> si vas a medir una de 47k utiliza la escala de x100k
> y así sucesiva mente


 

INCORRECTO , eso es para los digitales, NO para los ANALÓGICOS !

Saludos !


----------



## fer_jazz (Jul 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, sigo intentando se que poco a poco lo entendere.


----------



## jol45 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola

           Coincido plenamente con lo que dice Dosmetros.

Solo quiro agregar que los instrumentos de aguja no son lineales y su zona de mayor precicion es al centro de su area de lectura por tanto es conveniente hacer lecturas en el segundo tercio de su recorrido .


----------

